# The next EOM book.



## RangerWickett (May 13, 2005)

Officially, it was supposed to be EOM - Legends, a mini-book with a dozen or so epic spells, and stats for epic EOM spellcasters, plus some epic feats.

Then this past week I started up a homebrew magic system for my d20 modern game, and, well, I sorta borrowed from EOM.  Does anyone want EOM Modern?  It's mostly written already.  It's a skill-based magic system that simplifies the rules, and sort of fits with the setting from the Savannah Knights stories, if you guys are familiar with it.  I'll still do EOM Legends, but probably next month.

What do you think?


----------



## Verequus (May 13, 2005)

I am naturally interested in everything, what has EoM written in its title!  While I am probably not using this variant, I always wanted to see a good skill based magic system. If it is based on EoMR, so much the better!


----------



## Thomas5251212 (May 14, 2005)

I actually originally bought EoM to use as a magic system for a Modern campaign; I was going to substitute it for magic and Steve Kenson's rules from the Psychic's Handbook for psi.  Of course I can pretty much do what I want with it as-is.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (May 14, 2005)

*Skill based..*

I would prefer to see the skill based over the Epic, as my games tend to end around 14th level anyway.

Of course, if you do as well with it as you have the rest of the EOM series, my players might get annoyed at switching before they learned the first system   

I also have fond memories of a Rolemaster >> CP2020 conversion an old freind of mine did that was skill based spell lists


----------



## Alzrius (May 14, 2005)

I find epic material much more interesting than Modern material. Just my two cents.


----------



## dekrass (May 14, 2005)

I'd buy both.


----------



## Zoatebix (May 14, 2005)

My wallet screams, but I'm with Alzrius,


----------



## astriemer (May 14, 2005)

I'm with Rulemaster, anything with EoM gets my interest and as with Zoatebix, if my wallet can affort it, I'll get both. I've been making a melange of d20 modern and EoM myself for a new campaign that we're going to be starting, so seeing what you've come up with would be great. While I like the epic stuff, we have yet in any of our campaigns, to get to that level. If I had to choose I'd vote for the modern EoM, but hopefully I won't have to choose!


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (May 15, 2005)

Skills over epic, but I'll buy both.


Something I _really_ want is a ritual-magic-like item creation system, like One-Eye making his spear over several years in Black Company..


----------



## Nyeshet (May 16, 2005)

My games rarely reach epic levels, and I have been trying to think of a way to alter / house rule EoM for a different system where skill ranks replace caster level and feats determine usable elements - and a different arrangement / number of elements. 

Needless to say, I would prefer Skill (Modern) over Epic.  

I'd still buy epic (if only to better explain the ancient High Age and its remnant spells and artifacts), but EoM Modern / Skills is more innately useful to me at the moment. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Kemrain (May 17, 2005)

RW, I'll just send you my VISA, okay? I'll buy anything you have that has EoM on it, until you start signing rolls of toilet paper and charging $13.95.  A skill based system would make my boyfriend spooge himself, and, while I'm against this, I'd like to see it too.  The epic book would be good, as we have a 26th level caster in our game that we're handwaving. Just pdf it, sign it, and listen to me bitch about it, and I'll pay you. Good deal?

- Kemrain the Dedicated.


----------



## RandomUsernamehmimo71 (May 17, 2005)

I love you 

While I may not use it in D20 modern, I like the D20 modern system for Fantasy games, and I'm certainly interested in looking over your system ASAP.

I've been modifying EOM to be skill-based since before Revised, so I'd Love to see the way you do it.

The hardpart will be swinging Kemrain, but I think that if it's well written, it might be do-able.
I'd love any teasers or information, as well as conceptual ideas.


----------



## Aristotle (May 17, 2005)

Whether it's used as it is intended or just used as yet another delicious tool to customize EoM for our campaigns, I think many of us would like to see it. I know I'll be buying it, and most anything else in the EoM line so long as the products continue to advance the magic system I've come to enjoy in ways I can find use for.


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 1, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> RW, I'll just send you my VISA, okay? I'll buy anything you have that has EoM on it, until you start signing rolls of toilet paper and charging $13.95.  A skill based system would make my boyfriend spooge himself, and, while I'm against this, I'd like to see it too.  The epic book would be good, as we have a 26th level caster in our game that we're handwaving. Just pdf it, sign it, and listen to me bitch about it, and I'll pay you. Good deal?
> 
> - Kemrain the Dedicated.



Hillarious, 

Although I'd like the toilet paper if it's two ply.

I'd like to see the modern system over the epic system.  I can't see myself doing epic as they are too difficult to maintain.  I'd still one day love to see some spellbooks for a buck with about 20 ro 30 prerindered spells.  Maybe even a few books that converts 3.5 spells from teh phb into  the EOM.  Braek them down by alphebet and sell a-e for abuck and so on.


----------



## Staffan (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll have to say that I'm not all that interested in either a d20M-based version of Elements, nor of an epic-level version. But that's just me, of course.


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 1, 2005)

I said i'd rather see teh modern over the epic, but I'd rather see more material dealing with regular d20 levels 1-20.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jun 6, 2005)

Here's hoping that the skills system will work in Grim Tales, too


----------

